# 1968 GTO Fuel lines and Returns



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi guys I'm in the process of restoring my 68 GTO and I'm confused as to what side the fuel lines in on and what side the return is on. Also are their two returns?

The reason I ask is I have what looks like a fuel line on the passenger side that ends right by the tank and two lines on the driver side which are definitely fuel lines/return. One is larger than the other on the driver side.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The fuel line(s) should be on the driver's side, I believe the return line was used on cars with a/c.


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Where did the return line connect engine side?

Fuel pump? Carb?


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

On my 69 GTO.

Drivers side has 3 lines.

1 brake
2 fuel.

the fuel lines pass though the frame and come out of the frame on the engine compartment side. both go into the fuel pump.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If you do a search through the forums, this has been covered. I believe it was for a 1967 GTO, which is different year, but might give you some info. The air-conditioned cars had the extra 1/4" return line and as I recall it came off the fuel filter at the carb. :thumbsup:


----------

